# Former first lady Nancy Reagan dies



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Nancy Reagan dies at 94
Heart failure cause of death
UPDATED 12:10 PM EST Mar 06, 2016

http://www.wcvb.com/news/7-shot-1-critical-in-overnight-shooting-inside-chelsea-home/38368484

Photos








AP Photo
Nancy Reagan died Sunday morning at her home in Los Angeles, according to a spokesperson.

The former first lady was 94 and died of congestive heart failure.

Nancy Reagan was the wife of Ronald Reagan, who served as president from 1981 to 1989. Ronald Reagan died on June 5, 2004.

Nancy Reagan has ties to Massachusetts as she attended Smith College in Northampton, Massachusetts.

A statement by a spokesperson of the Ronald Reagan Presidential Foundation said she will be buried at the Ronald Reagan Presidential Library in Simi Valley, California, next to her husband.

Nancy Reagan dies at 94*


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

RIP former First Lady Nancy Reagan.
Preceded in death by the Republican Party.
Rawhide can stop rolling over in his grave now.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*When Nancy Reagan's Stepson Saw Obama Is Skipping Her Funeral, He Immediately Knew What To Say*
"He just keeps on missing the ball..."

Jack DavisMarch 10, 2016 at 7:50am

Nancy Reagan's stepson had a very simple explanation for why President Obama decided to party at the South by Southwest Interactive Festival instead of attending Nancy Reagan's funeral on Friday.

"It seems that Barack Obama has never learned the right thing to do," said Michael Reagan, during an interview Wednesday with Newsmax TV.

"It would've been nice if he would've honored Nancy and been there, but I'm not surprised again," Reagan said. "Imagine if Nancy were a Democrat, liberal - or if Ronald Reagan was, he probably would be there."

When Nancy Reagan's Stepson Saw Obama Is Skipping Her Funeral, He Immediately Knew What To Do


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Together again.


----------

